# Is this a nice piece? MCS 3233 stereo receiver



## rentonhighlands

I am wondering if this is a nice piece?
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/2186679539.html

How would this compair to a Pioneer SX-950


----------



## jackfish

It is an off brand Japanese product marketed by J.C. Penney in the US. I'm not sure who manufactured it, perhaps Panasonic or Nippon. It is rated for 33 wpc RMS so it is less powerful than the Pioneer SX-950 (85 wpc). Has a lot of features and functionality. I'd say it is a little overpriced for what it is.


----------



## Guest

Its hard to say, but I personally would not throw that kind of money at it. The connectors look cheap. Really cheap. Just because its old doesn't mean its good. 

Do you need the receiver, or just a amp? If you just need power, I'd try this (for about the same price)

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-812

It just happens to look a LOT like this. Same design? 

http://emotiva.com/bpa1.html

Whatever you choose, I'd choose new, or at least something more proven.

Good luck


----------



## rentonhighlands

I agree with you both. Thanks. I understand that vintage does not mean good. I really like the way the SX-950 sounds. Always on the hunt for vintage gear.


----------



## Rob Hinrichs

Regarding the MCS 3233, I can tell you that it is a rugged reliable superb sounding piece of retro audio, from the days of "Quadra-Phonics, and a very attractive design to boot. I found mine at a used stereo store on the outskirts of the University of Oregon campus some time around 1983. A rather conservative output using two 3055 output transistors per channel, it still shakes the walls driving a set of antique Altec A-7's. Aside from one output transistor shorting back in the mid 90's, it has been trouble free. It is from the late 70 stereo era with a nicely brushed face and shiny machine cut knobs, and a flywheel weighted slide-rule tuner. It looks suspiciously like a smaller version of a Technics that I have had since the 70's, and I used a Technics schematic to service it. I would guess that it was made for JC Penny by Technics.


----------



## galwayn

hoping I get the attention of the person who posted on 6/2/12. Which Technics model schematic did you use?


----------



## djfajohnsr

rentonhighlands said:


> I am wondering if this is a nice piece?
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/ele/2186679539.html
> 
> How would this compair to a Pioneer SX-950


It's actually a nice receiver made by Panasonic for JCP in the 70s-80s. Good quality build and many features only found in more expensive units.
The SX-950 is a upper mid tier receiver with twice the power of the 3233.
The question is how much power do you require and how much do you want to spend.


----------

